

Mac App for Generating Obj-C/Swift/Storyboard from Photoshop Design - moongift2
http://www.replia.io/

======
hirobe
I'm developer of this App. We released Replia today. Now on launch sale.

~~~
burkesquires
Any plans to get this to work with older versions of Photoshop?

~~~
hirobe
Sorry. We have no plan with older versions of Photoshop (CS). We use function
of Photoshop CC (2014)

------
bernadus_edwin
Do you have plan to suppport sketch?

~~~
hirobe
A technical problem has not been checked yet, but when there are no problems,
We want to support Sketch early version.

